# "Hardening" Softened powercoat



## wspeid (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up a springer fork that someone had spray painted.  Using a razor blade I was able to very slowly scrape away much of the paint leaving the original powdercoat underneath (which unfortunately appears to be dull and sanded).  I used acetone to clean off the remainding spray but it made some of the powdercoat slightly tacky...  I've washed the fork and am curious will that paint eventually harden off? 

Also, the person spray painted the chrome struts, I've heard I don't want to use acetone on chrome because it will strip it.  Is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 14, 2012)

What kind of Springer Fork is it?

Schwinn?

Original or Aftermarket?

I "may" be able to help.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 14, 2012)

Schwinn, it was on a '54 frame.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 15, 2012)

For the love of Mike...I can never understand why people powdercoat an antique bike. 

Your gonna have to disassemble it and have it bead blasted back to bare metal.

Start with the finest grit.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry, that's actually my newbie mistake calling it powdercoat... I should have said the paint underneath which I believe may be the original.


----------



## jwm (Jul 15, 2012)

What your previous owner did was rough sand the original Schwinn paint to use as a base coat for his rattlecan paint job. At this point you have to go all the way, and take your fork down to bare metal. Take the whole thing apart. Buy a can of paint remover- that jelly type. (It is messy fun!) Use a wire brush for the corners. Acetone will not hurt chrome, but use the paint stripper to get the old stuff off. Anyway, if the previous owner painted the struts, then the chrome is probably shot.
Have fun!

JWM


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 16, 2012)

Electrolysis is another way to get it off...if you got a big enough throth.

Yes Ive done that,With very good results!

(just dont do it in the house) Hydrogen Fumes...

Ask me how I know...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 17, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Electrolysis is another way to get it off...if you got a big enough throth.
> 
> Yes Ive done that,With very good results!
> 
> ...




I would really like to know how.  Is that combustible? Like the Hindenburg...


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes It Is!

But Ive smoked cigarettes near the gas furnace and hot water heater while doing it too...many times. (use me as a bad example of what Not To Do)

The fumes WILL make you sick.

Take my worthless advice and do it outside.

I use an old computer 12v. power supply for my source.

A car battery will work too.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 18, 2012)

For anybody thats never seen Electrolysis work.

Its incredible just to watch it...(until the water turns to "bubbling mud")

I do it all the time.


----------

